# I might should hold onto my current GF....



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 17, 2012)

Because none of my other girlfriends have made BHPHOTO boxes such as this appear at the front door!  She told me a little something was on the way but asked I don't open it till later tonight. She didn't tell me it was a big box!

I have a shoot on Sunday, perhaps its some goodies for that =)


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome. I bet it's something good lol.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sounds like a keeper!


----------



## jake337 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hopefully it's a 400 f2.8 with 135 f2 stacked on top!


----------



## chuasam (Feb 17, 2012)

No, the box for the 400 f/2.8 is much much bigger. This is probably a lightstand and a softbox. Possibly the Elinchrom Dlite4 set.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 17, 2012)

chuasam said:


> No, the box for the 400 f/2.8 is much much bigger. This is probably a lightstand and a softbox. Possibly the Elinchrom Dlite4 set.



actually its a small box, my guess is one or two lightstands. If i'm correct thats one or two more than any other woman has had sent over here thus far


----------



## jake337 (Feb 17, 2012)

chuasam said:


> No, the box for the 400 f/2.8 is much much bigger. This is probably a lightstand and a softbox. Possibly the Elinchrom Dlite4 set.


 Yeah I figured.  But is sure would be sweet.  Can't wait for my girl to start working.  Extra $1-2,000 a month to blow on whatever!


I'll end up saving though.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 17, 2012)

OH MY. Does she need a wife? I could be persuaded to change my sexual orientation for someone who feeds my addiction!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 17, 2012)

MLeek, your tagline below your forum handle should be: "Will Lez out for Photo Gear"


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 17, 2012)

How HEAVY is it...it looks like it could be an umbrella sized box....not heavy...so...how Heavy???? We want heavy!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 17, 2012)

Open it already.


----------



## mishele (Feb 17, 2012)

Welllll........


----------



## xyphoto (Feb 17, 2012)

Do you see a packing slip taped on the outside of box?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 17, 2012)

2 stands, a rod, and a huge white muslin!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 17, 2012)

Heavy!!!!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## MLeeK (Feb 17, 2012)

Hmmmpf. I got Chicken Wings for Valentine's day. But I didn't have to cook!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Cool! Kiss her!! She deserves it!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 17, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


>



Well, I **** blood.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 17, 2012)

....awwwwww...that is sooooo sweet... maybe you need to log off right now and go and say thanks and all....we'll be here whenever you make your way back....next day or so.....


----------



## mishele (Feb 17, 2012)

Give her your package as a thank you!!


----------



## IByte (Feb 17, 2012)

Omg open the box the suspense is killing me!!! >.<


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 17, 2012)

2Wheel. You know that for your wife to adequately appreciate this, it has to be your dick in a box, right?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 18, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> 2Wheel. You know that for your *wife *to adequately appreciate this, it has to be your dick in a box, right?













I have no wife


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 18, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > 2Wheel. You know that for your *wife *to adequately appreciate this, it has to be your dick in a box, right?
> ...


What the heck are you doing HERE? You should be out playing with the new toys. Or with the girlfriend...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 18, 2012)

She's out shopping, I'm post-ho'ing here .....     out for Valentine's dinner later and more pics tonight =)


----------



## chuasam (Feb 18, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> 2 stands, a rod, and a huge white muslin!


 I was right about the stand.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratz.




o hey tyler said:


> Well, I **** blood.


Been there too!  I actually didn't mind having a camera and a snip tool up my arse to remove the polyp (sp).


----------



## Derrel (Feb 18, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> 2 stands, a rod, and a huge white muslin!



That sounds vaguely sexual, in some kind of Freudian sense... lol

Enjoy your continued post ho-ing!!!


----------



## Tiberius47 (Feb 18, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Because none of my other girlfriends have made BHPHOTO boxes such as this appear at the front door!  She told me a little something was on the way but asked I don't open it till later tonight. She didn't tell me it was a big box!
> 
> I have a shoot on Sunday, perhaps its some goodies for that =)


 
I bet it's a really big stack of UV filters...

Really cheap ones too.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 18, 2012)

Derrel said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > 2 stands, a rod, and a huge white muslin!
> ...


----------



## rokvi (Feb 18, 2012)

Does she have any sisters?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 19, 2012)

rokvi said:


> Does she have any sisters?



No sir, only one brother =)


----------



## Granddad (Feb 20, 2012)

A woman who feeds your addiction? Marry her before any of the guys (or gals) here manage to track her down.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 20, 2012)

Granddad said:


> A woman who feeds your addiction? Marry her before any of the guys (or gals) here manage to track her down.



Yes sir indeed, if I had any sense I would!  

Wehad a photoshoot yesterday of 3 gals, at one of their  residences. I thought "bedroom shots, there wouldn't be room to set up a backdrop and get decent separation, but I'll take the stands anyway".

The stands were priceless and a black backdrop was used for the overwhelming majority of the pics =)


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome!  You had better put a step-up ring on that girl.

My wife surprised me with my first DSLR.  Saved up a bunch of cash for a birthday present that was partially used for a 70-200mm F2.8 L IS and also surprised me with my newest camera, a 5DmkII (although we talked about it before, she still surprised me with it).


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 21, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > No, the box for the 400 f/2.8 is much much bigger. This is probably a lightstand and a softbox. Possibly the Elinchrom Dlite4 set.
> ...



2 lightstands and a backdrop with soft case


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 23, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> 2 stands, a rod, and a huge white muslin!


 


Joey_Ricard said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...



Did you guess correctly or had seen my post on page 1 I quoted


----------

